
Ontology Is Overrated: Categories, Links, and Tags - pcr910303
https://archive.org/details/Ontology_is_Overrated_Categories_Links_and_Tags
======
pcr910303
The original link[0] disappeared (which I found while reading about an article
of LispOS[1]), so I'm posting the archive version. :-(

[0]
[http://www.shirky.com/writings/ontology_overrated.html](http://www.shirky.com/writings/ontology_overrated.html)

[1] [http://metamodular.com/Common-
Lisp/lispos.html](http://metamodular.com/Common-Lisp/lispos.html)

